# Spearhead formations are up on the GW website



## ninja skills (Aug 4, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=9800021a

the pdf is up for download from GW's website now, I've not read the spearhead rules yet but these look quite fun. pretty much a make your own apoc formations.

also units from the same formation within 4" of each other each get to fire 1 more gun at crusing speed and at a different target, monsterous creatures get to fire one gun after running


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Spear head formations are really cool! i can see this being quite popular!


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea should be fun..I and my regular group are Tank Nuts so we will get plenty of mileage out of this. Linking a few of them together in Apoc will also add some nice variation to lists.

Great that it's a pdf and not an expensive book.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I am quite surprised GW did release that as a PDF. Its quite small i know but thats never stopped GW from putting a £15 price tag on some things! Woot for GW Freebies!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm still downloading the PDF, I don't know it's taking this long, but the picture on the page before it has a Baneblade in it. I'm assuming that means that superheavies will be a part of spearhead?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

I can actually see this as a HUGE upgrade for any Sisters of Battle player.

Fielding 3 Tank Hunter Exorcists 
Fielding 3 Mechanized Assault Immolators

I guess u could combine crusher with a culexus assassin and laudhailers to tank shock vs LD 5. But dont really see many ppl trying this.

All in all, it could be fun. Correct me if Im wrong but with spearhead fielding 9 Exorcists is possible. Feel the pain


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just downloaded finally! Lol, looks like you can use superheavies in spearhead. Looks like there's even more incentive to go out and buy the Shadowsword kit and make that Hexblade I've been dreaming about. I can't wait untill June. OH and plus rep to you, ninja skills, for the find.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Interesting, makes that three landraider Grey Knight army much better.


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool, I find this looks super-interesting!! 

I was surprised to see the all-troop formation. It seems cool, along with the monstrous creature one.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

AV value of 15 when ramming for the "crusher spearhead" formation. Pretty cool. I think this little expansion will be quite interesting.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

So are the Spearhead rules themselves up on the site, or just the Formations?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I loved the idea of two enemy officers talking to each other whilst in the background 'stealthy' vehicles start crawling really slowly out of the bushes behind them into another patch of bushes, whilst the officers are oblivious to the Land Raider that's parked next to the Radar dish and covered in camo netting and a large sign saying 'Impeereal' on the front in spray paint.

Midnight


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

rules only in WD atm however they are due to be put up next month i think it is as a pdf on the main site


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm satisfied by Gamesworkshops approach. It's nice to see a new free mechanic, but I honestly expected a book that listed all of the armies and the various unique spearheads for each army.

It was my hope to breath life into some of the out of date codex books.

Tommarrow I'm going to try a 2000 points triple monolith ambush list and see if my Necrons dont suck anymore lol.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

sounds like fun, I like the fact they didnt make it solely about tanks, which helps the people who can maybe only field one spearhead. Little dissapointed there is only one formation that allows for monstrous creatures, but I guess it makes sense.
two questions though:
-are these rules solely for use with the spearhead missions? Or are they useable in any mission from the BRB or battle missions?
-Can you take a heirodule or hierophant as your super heavy? Or are gargantuan creatures ruled out? poor nids...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

BA codex is kinda screwed for LR deployment ... but does make for interesting Storm Raven deployment formations.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

this looks sweet


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm liking it, but then again I'm a Diehard Treadhead. Being free, well the price of a WD, is nice and it adds some more flavor to the game. Seems like they wanted to give every army squadrons of tanks but they're not as limiting. Taking away the FOC requirements is gonna lead to some powergamers going wild, just like Apoc, but if you've got a group of people that love tanks and got allot of 'um this will bring a smile to your face.


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Should definitely be interesting, I've been itching to actually use my Fellblade Super-Heavy in more than just a few games..


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Definitely keen to try out a few with my marines.

Must go and get some more tanks now


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The main I would like to use is the +1S to each gun but it specifically says tanks and all my vehicles are just skimmers , though we do get the cool seek and destroy anyone want 3 ravagers moving at 24" gaining a cover save then being able to shoot 9 DL's off coming at them!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't understand why they need a formation in order to field a super-heavy... and why it has to take a hit on turn 1... If your army can't deal with a super heavy then I postulate that you have a bad army. Titans, yeah, ok. Baneblades are easy to kill though.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I dont think its fair that Orks, IG, and Eldar have Heavies. What does Tau, have? Nids/ What do Daemons gain from Spearhead. Seems a single hit on a Super Heavy aint that bad.


----------



## goobi2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nids and Daemons get a semi helpful MC addition.

Daemon Walkers will still get other benefits.

Nid troops can benifit from the infantry ones that will help bring down some tanks.

Tau will have a tougher time but will still benefit from several.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Exactly, Daemons have 1 walker and 1 MC. Both in Heavy Slots. So you can use either the minnimum 3 DP for one formation, or 3 SGs for any walker one. Thats a lack of options. Nids can use MC out the yang, but they still have no Super heavies, and a Warhound will eat Carnie broods like nothing.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> I dont think its fair that Orks, IG, and Eldar have Heavies. What does Tau, have? Nids/ What do Daemons gain from Spearhead. Seems a single hit on a Super Heavy aint that bad.



Tau can use the Skyfall Spearhead... Attacks are pinning and resolved against the side armour of a vehicle. Very usefull especially since the tanks deepstrike in too.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Just place said Super Heavy in Reserve. Don't want to scratch the paint now do we?


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Here's a question about the Skyfall Spearhead.

It says "Up to 3 skimmer units". Well if I remember correctly IG can field 3 Valkyries/Vendettas as a unit. So, presumably, an IG player can have 9 Valkeries/Vendettas Deepstrike, and only scatter once plus fire on the turn they arrive. 

Granted that's a fairly large point game to fit in 9 of them, but still. That's a hell of alot of fire power to suddenly appear, and get free shots at my side armor.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Crimson Shadow said:


> It says "Up to 3 skimmer units". Well if I remember correctly IG can field 3 Valkyries/Vendettas as a unit. So, presumably, an IG player can have 9 Valkeries/Vendettas Deepstrike, and only scatter once plus fire on the turn they arrive.
> 
> Granted that's a fairly large point game to fit in 9 of them, but still. That's a hell of alot of fire power to suddenly appear, and get free shots at my side armor.


Correct. However I can't see a decent reason to do this, because instead you just use the mechanised assault one for a certain turn 1 outflank, with 3 squads of Melta Stormies inside them. Move 12", drop off 6 Melta guns aiming at 3 targets, and get 6 Twin Linked Lascannon shots at up to 3 other targets. Sounds fun to me!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Sethis said:


> Correct. However I can't see a decent reason to do this, because instead you just use the mechanised assault one for a certain turn 1 outflank, with 3 squads of Melta Stormies inside them. Move 12", drop off 6 Melta guns aiming at 3 targets, and get 6 Twin Linked Lascannon shots at up to 3 other targets. Sounds fun to me!


Yes it does...except when you're the victim...but yea, sounds cool.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> Exactly, Daemons have 1 walker and 1 MC. Both in Heavy Slots. So you can use either the minnimum 3 DP for one formation, or 3 SGs for any walker one. Thats a lack of options. Nids can use MC out the yang, but they still have no Super heavies, and a Warhound will eat Carnie broods like nothing.


but arnt DP's a HQ choice for daemons? as HQ chices cant be used in the MC spearhead (i looked at it for my CSM) and titans cant be used in spearhead only superheavys


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

DP's are a HS choice for Chaos Daemons but a HQ choice for CSMs.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

It sadden me that the Outrider Spearhead doesn't let you take Vypers as your Outriders, like it shows in the picture. Vypers would make good outriders for a Falcon I think. 

Aramoro


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Games Workshop has posted a new hobby article looking at some of the specific Spearhead formations available with their new 40K rules expansion.They can be found here.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Why can't you field a Titan in Spearhead? They are Super Heavy Walkers.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

becourse spearhead is aimed at getting people to buy lots and lots of GW tanks, and not FW titans


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Eh, the different formations will work better for some races than others, but I think it'll work out overall. Note that aside from 'what kind of tanks can I field' a possibly more important question is 'how can I kill tanks at range'? You've still got the normal FoC options for fighting besides the spearheads.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

The wording on the Super Heavy Spearhead datasheet says "One super-heavy vehicle chosen from any Apocalypse datasheet."
The Category "Super Heavy Vehicles" covers not just S/H Tanks, but S/H Open-Topped Vehicles, S/H Fast Vehicles, S/H Skimmers and S/H Walkers (Titans). (Apocalypse p.92) 
So, presumably Titans are available for use in Spearhead.


----------

